# Had A Good Night At The Movies Last Night...



## Use Your Illusion (Apr 10, 2008)

Last night I managed to go to the movies with a friend and I didn't really feel awkward at all. 

Initially I had intended it to be a night out with 3 or 4 people, but as it turned out she was the only one who made it (Or made the effort I guess.) I was worried that I'd be more anxious if it was just her and me because I had this thought that she might have thought I had manipulated the situation to become more like a date, which wasn't the case. Aside from that thought, and worrying whether she would enjoy the movie or not, I was actually okay.

She gave me a ride there and she kind of did most of the talking, but whenever I do talk to her I never feel any pressure to be talkative which makes it easier. I did manage to chat a little though on the way there.

Of course through the movie barely a word was spoken (I love that about going to the movies, it's okay not to talk.) I was still wondering if she was enjoying the movie of course, it turns out she did though so that was another box ticked. Then on the ride home I was actually able to speak without her having to initiate it, which was great. I was even complimented on my humour which is cool because I was just being myself and wasn't trying extra hard to be funny. There was a kind of awkward few minutes before I got out of the car of thinking, I guess I should leave now, but I'm not sure what I should say as I do. I think it worked out okay though.

The only negative thing is, as we were walking into the cinema she noticed a poster for another movie and said "I'd love to see that." And I was thinking of texting her and just saying that if she wanted to see the movie I would go with her, but I don't want to bother her. The thing is, the possibility of going to see this movie was never really brought up in our conversation. I mentioned I was off work all week and had nothing planned and as we said our goodbyes, she was saying "See you next week," rather than maybe saying we could go see this movie. Maybe she just hadn't thought about it, or maybe she just doesn't want to hang out with me again...I don't know.

Like I said, I do want to text her, but I'd feel like I'd be bothering her, since I've already texted her a few times over the last couple of days in arranging this first movie trip. I feel like I'd regret it if I didn't at least find out though. But the fear SA introduces to these situations can take over I guess. What do you guys think? Should I text her and risk having my offer ignored/rejected?

Other than that though, it was a pretty good night and definitely a step in the right direction.


----------



## Keith (Aug 30, 2008)

Glad you had a good time it seems like she had a good time too. If that's the case i would text her about the other movie.


----------



## DanCan (Jul 29, 2009)

You go boy. Text that ho


----------



## mooncake (Jan 29, 2008)

Glad you had a good time! If I were you I would probably just text her saying that it was nice to meet up and that I had a good time. Then you could mention that it would be nice to do it again sometime, perhaps asking her if she'd be up for seeing that other film... if it would make it easier, you could always suggest getting a few more of you together next time; that way, it surely wouldn't sound as though you were trying to arrange a date. Congratulations anyway!


----------



## Use Your Illusion (Apr 10, 2008)

Well, I've kind of lost my nerve on this one. My minds being consumed with thoughts about her getting angry at me for "bugging" her with another message. But I definitely like this part of the forum, I like you guys being positive, I should come here more often.

I'm thinking I might still get up the guts to just text her with a general message, just letting her know that, if she needs someone to go see a film with anytime in the future I will be more than happy to go with her. Not that she will be short of options as far as people to go with and I'm sure I'm not near the top of the list, but at least I will be able to salvage something out of this situation for myself. If I do message her, I can be positive about that and it will stop my mind racing around.


----------

